# Active Duty or National Guard



## Tony8345 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have been in this dilemma about whether I want to go Active Duty or National Guard. I am currently enlisted in the National Guard and in college and I am also contracting with my school's ROTC program. My main career goal is to become a police officer, however, I know it's a difficult task to achieve in MA. I made the decision to enlist and do ROTC because I have always had an interest in being in the military and I know that the experience will help me out. I have been doing research for awhile now and I have to come to a decision about whether or not I want to take a National Guard scholarship for ROTC. I would like to go National Guard and work in local law enforcement (I'm currently a Boston resident). From my research on this forum and elsewhere, I have been getting answers that say the National Guard and law enforcement work great together and that most agencies like National Guard members. I have also heard that some departments do not like to hire National Guard members because it creates a problem when the soldier is deployed so they try to avoid those applicants. I've been told that the best way to get hired is to go active then go into the National Guard or IRR after my three years, but I'm having a hard time trying to justify passing up the scholarship money. I was hoping that I could get some feedback from some police officers or anyone who can help me out. 

Basically the advice I'm looking for is whether I should consider going active duty or National Guard. Also how does being in the National Guard effect the hiring process? It would also be nice to hear how life is in the National Guard (officer or enlisted) and being a police officer. I'm also hoping I am looking at this from the right point of view. Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


Thank you.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Tony,
First, my apologies for not responding to your PM about this topic. I wasn't trying to be rude, but I've been a little busy lately...

First off, you could write a whole book in response to your question. Basically, if you're looking to get a police job, you need a deployment or some other activation. even being an Officer in the Guard is great, but if you're looking for a police job, it's better to be an E-2 with vet status than a Captain with all reserve time. As far as departments not wanting to hire guardsmen, I can't say it doesn't happen, but I think it's pretty rare.

My advice is that if I was in your position I would take the scholarship. It's gonna be a few years before law enforcment hiring picks up, so you may as well get school paid for and build both your resume with both education and expeirience in the meantime.

Good luck.


----------



## Tony8345 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, OfficerObie. I see what you're saying about going Guard. I feel like if I go Guard I would go for my Master's degree and look for a part time job as security or campus police. I would assume that I would be deployed eventually and gain veteran's status sometime within the first four years of being commissioned. From there I believe I would have a somewhat decent shot of getting a career in LE. With active duty I would be in debt, however, I could serve my three years and come back to MA or look into federal LE then serve my remeinder five years in the IRR, Guard or Reserves. It doesn't appear to be a wrong choice. It seems like what it is ultimately going to come down to is money. I'm just hoping I'm going about making my decisionin the best way possible. Any more advice or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Many pros and cons to both. I was in almost the same shoes 2 and a half years ago. I went the Active duty (Regular Army, RA) from the USAR route and it has been the best choice for me. I am about to go on my 3rd deployment, I am about to finish my associates degree and I am now promotable to SGT. I have my GI bill and plan on transferring into a 4 year school, pending on how the civil service situation is. I have my VA Home loan and plan on buying a house. Having been deployed so much I have saved up a VERY good chunk of change. Not to mention, because of my job I have a TS clearance. If I had stayed Reserves, I would NOT have even half as much money, yes I could have gone to school but I would have chose to be more of a student then a Solider. And as for deployments, I may&#8230;may&#8230;have had only one. The thing I did not like about the duel USAR/NG enlisted/ROTC cadet thing was the fact that, at least at the time, if you unit came down on orders you could opt out of the deployment cause of ROTC&#8230;which I think is utter horse shit and I never respect a man/women who chose their own education over upholding there enlistment oath. I believe there is not right or wrong answer, Guardsmen and Reservist bleed the same color as we do. You can attain an education while on active duty. If you would like to make a second career of the NG, then GO OFFICER! If you would just like to serve for a short time and reap the benefits, go active duty. Good luck!


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

Get your masters while your head is in school mode!! Join the national guard SMP program, go to Basic and AIT, then commission.. and just to press on what Obie said, you have to get that deployment if you join the guard, jump on a one after college, and just to be clear, if your unit is not deploying and you WANT to go, it can absolutely be arranged...

Im an MP in the guard (currently AGR) and ive had the chance to deploy again at least three other times with other units since ive been home from Iraq (roughly a year)... dont want to give up my AGR though. It seems like all the higher ups in the mass guard MPs are also State Troopers, so prove yourself and youll fit right into the "good old boy" gang that is the mass guard :tounge_smile:

Good luck!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

1. Finish school.

2. Go Active Duty for a few years. If you're in the NG or Reserves, you will be deployed most of the time anyway.

3. Leave this state and apply for LE jobs elsewhere when you get discharged.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

4. THANK YOU to you and all the vets on here for your service brothers.


----------



## Tony8345 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I've been doing a lot of research the past week and I've decided to hold off from dedicating myself to the National Guard until I can get more information. I see that there are a mixed amount of replies saying to go National Guard and Active Duty. I'm trying not to make my decision based on what will help me get my student loans payed but it keeps remaining a big factor in my decision. I'm just having a hard time justifying not taking the money. Any more input about this is appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## wb08 (May 25, 2010)

Enlist in the USMC, you won't regret it


----------

